# Aristides 080 Build Thread



## HexaneLake (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey SSO,


I have been talking with Pascal at Aristides Instruments over the past 2 months in regards of a custom 8 string build. This is my first custom that I have ordered for myself, and I can say I feel I picked one of the best companies to start with. 

First of all, their customer service is insane. I just had a basic visualization of how I wanted the guitar to look, and a couple rough Photoshop mock-ups. Over about 3-4 days, we bounced back ideas, can do's and can't do's (not a lot, no custom shape due to mold construction) and eventually got a it all fleshed out. The guitar has been in progress for about 3 weeks, and every now and then I'll get another idea and send it their way. Regardless of my last minute brainstorming, every idea has been discussed and accepted without a single gripe. Its comforting to know that Pascal is just an email away.


Some specs:
-080 Body (I was originally going to be one of the first to get the 080s, but changed my mind at the last minute due to pickup choice.)
-Black Richlite fretboard with black epoxy 080 Inlay
-Matte Desert Tan Finish
-Black Hipshot hardware with black oxidized stainless steel tone block 
-Lundgren M8 in the bridge, BKP Alnico Coldsweat neck


Build progress so far:







Attaching the fretboard





Mocking up hardware.





The color! 




















I was quoted 5-6 months for completion, but I can see it being done much faster. I'd like this thread to guide people who are trying to decide to get a custom through Aristides. I haven't got my first build yet and would already do it again! lol. I'll keep posting updates as I get them.


----------



## HexaneLake (Nov 5, 2015)

Dat tone block doh. Damn, I am excited for this!


----------



## larry (Nov 5, 2015)

man, they're quick. could that be one of the benefits of building with synthetic materials?


----------



## oracles (Nov 5, 2015)

You're going to love this thing. I just got my 070 in (NGD post pending) and its impeccably well built. Pascal is an absolute legend, I can't speak highly enough of him and the level of customer service he provides. I'm definitely ordering another


----------



## TamanShud (Nov 5, 2015)

Dude this is going to be mental! What scale length are they doing for 8s?


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2015)

I personally dont like the colour, Would rather just white.

But interms of build and materials, this looks awesome OP. Cant wait to see more of it. 
this build reminds me of this awesome as heck playthrough -


----------



## oc616 (Nov 6, 2015)

Any indication of how much this bad boy is costing? After getting stung by Siggery 4 years ago on my first foray into custom territory, I've been taking a keen interest in what these guys can do, and an 8 string is what I'd be looking at.

If you don't think I'm being rude for talking prices that is.


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2015)

oc616 said:


> Any indication of how much this bad boy is costing? After *getting stung by Siggery 4 years ago* on my first foray into custom territory, I've been taking a keen interest in what these guys can do, and an 8 string is what I'd be looking at.
> 
> If you don't think I'm being rude for talking prices that is.



OUCH man....sorry to hear that. No one should have to go through that sh!t


----------



## oc616 (Nov 6, 2015)

lewis said:


> OUCH man....sorry to hear that. No one should have to go through that sh!t



Yea, I feel bad because this was before the whole "Siggery shutdown" earlier this year. I never said anything publicly because I didn't want to bad mouth/slander someone's business when I'd had friends who own one that a) existed and b) they loved.

The short of it is I was given a 6 month time frame. That turned into 1 and 1/2 years before I pulled the plug and threatened legal action as all I had was 2 photos of some wood that existed somewhere. A total of 8 replies from what I'm sure you can imagine were numerous frantic emails asking wtf was going on too. 

If I went public with it, it likely wouldn't have affected much as we're talking 2011-2012 when people were still riding the custom hype train and Invictus/Strictly Seven hadn't been thrust into the limelight yet.


----------



## HexaneLake (Nov 6, 2015)

Scale length for the 080 is 27" and I think the 080s is 28.5" - 26", not 100% sure on that.

Yea oc616, I cant speak much on Siggery's part. I have heard the bad news from other buyers as well regarding that whole implosion. I think the quoted price was 2700 USD, but it will be a chunk more for me as I have some custom options and I live in the US, and also, the ever so lovely VAT.


----------



## Ian King (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats man! Pascal is amazing! I ordered an 080 in Laser Lemon about a month ago


----------



## HexaneLake (Nov 21, 2015)

Inlays are done, black on blackk


----------



## mike1033 (Nov 21, 2015)

It's gonna look so good with black inlays...damn.


----------



## HexaneLake (Nov 23, 2015)

Some color scheme inspiration:


----------



## IronGoliath (Nov 24, 2015)

After visiting their factory last week I can tell you I am super excited for everything that these guys finish. Big fan of Aristides, despite the price tag and my inability to purchase one. Congrats, dude!


----------



## narad (Nov 24, 2015)

As a car and gun that's pretty awesome, but not sure an 080 has enough random black pieces to be interesting in the same way. I say that now because perhaps Pascal could paint it up in a different way - having some black in those vent contours seems like a good fit to me IMHO?


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 1, 2015)

I like the cream. It's easy on the eyes


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 1, 2015)

Really digging that colour, it's not something you see everyday on a guitar


----------



## lewis (Dec 1, 2015)

wootsmitty said:


> Some color scheme inspiration:



Sh!!t!! in my earlier post I assumed this colour wasnt for me, but these look [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## HexaneLake (Dec 7, 2015)

I have been considering asking to get a marble finish done with this color.

How do we all feel about that? lol




I made a quick example- the color would be a bit different/ brighter.








I think it may possibly look pretty tastey, almost like a champagne feel to it.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 7, 2015)

wootsmitty said:


> I have been considering asking to get a marble finish done with this color.
> 
> How do we all feel about that? lol
> 
> ...


I say go for it


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 7, 2015)

I like how that marble looks.


----------



## Jackelpkw (Dec 9, 2015)

Man I love that marble you photoshop ed , just do it !


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not so hot in the marble finish, I think it kind of goes against the vibe you're trying to create, but that's just me, either way it'll be sick af


----------



## Humbuck (Dec 9, 2015)

I like the color but not the marble fwiw...


----------



## asher (Dec 9, 2015)

I think the marble looks waaaay more interesting


----------



## HexaneLake (Dec 10, 2015)

Well,

Talked to Pascal about the marbleization lol. He thought it was a great idea and made up some samples. And man, I am liking it. I will agree that it is going slightly against my original theme, but at the same time I am liking the feel of this new direction. Kind of went from a weapon of mass destruction to something very elegant, still with a bit of earthiness.

In these photos, the samples are gloss. The whole guitar will still be a matte finish.















In a way, I think it looks more like sand, which was what I was subtlely going for.

Lol,





I am getting more and more restless... Can't wait to get my hands on this thing.


----------



## chaneisa (Dec 10, 2015)

I think that marble looks sick, and it will look even sicker in matte. If you're going for the desert style thing, that'll definitely be pulling it off.


----------



## Thyrif (Dec 19, 2015)

Man, those guys are Aristides are killing it! Went to their shop once, it was a lot of fun and the guys take great pride in their work. Still waiting to pull the trigger for one of my own.. Can't wait to see what yours looks like!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 20, 2015)

This thread gets all of my jelly.


----------



## vansinn (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks to be a very neat guitar. My hunch is that the color scheme will work well.
The hardware in post #27 is on an ever so gentle creamy marble background; go for it, you won't regret  - just make sure the marble effect isn't overcooked.


----------



## Ram150023 (Dec 22, 2015)

Very $iC looking 8. The paint is something ive never seen... cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## narad (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks very classy in the gloss marble!


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm warming up to these guitars, Mark Holcomb's 8-string is the only one I've held/seen in the flesh and that was pretty awesome. Wish I could spend a decent hour or so playing one though.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Jan 1, 2016)

Can't wait to see more of this!


----------



## dhgrind (Jan 1, 2016)

great finish! i just dont care for how the palm mutes on these guitars sound really metallic to my ears.


----------



## HexaneLake (Jan 7, 2016)

Little update:

Fret work is finished as well as luminlays installed! I think for the most part Aristides is finished with their NAMM lineup, so work will return to the custom orders.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 7, 2016)

The only thing I'm not crazy about on these are the scoops in the top. I wonder if they serve a structural purpose or if it's just an aesthetic thing. Regardless, super psyched to see the finished product!


----------



## pott (Jan 7, 2016)

They really do add to the body shape I feel. It prevents it from being 'just' a superstrat/double cut hybrid. In fact I personally would love it even more if they'd one the fully routed scoop as on the 010!

OP, how often do you get updates? I've only gotten two from Pascal so far and I've ordered back in October. Pascal is great with emails mind, I've just not been very pushy since I'm content to just be patient!


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 8, 2016)

pott said:


> They really do add to the body shape I feel. It prevents it from being 'just' a superstrat/double cut hybrid. In fact I personally would love it even more if they'd one the fully routed scoop as on the 010!
> 
> OP, how often do you get updates? I've only gotten two from Pascal so far and I've ordered back in October. Pascal is great with emails mind, I've just not been very pushy since I'm content to just be patient!



How long is their average build time? I've been considering it since you mentioned you purchase. Anyone pushing boundaries is worth my time researching.


----------



## blacai (Jan 8, 2016)

I couldn't wait after seeing the first pics ... Custom build would consume my soul.


----------



## pott (Jan 8, 2016)

oremus91 said:


> How long is their average build time? I've been considering it since you mentioned you purchase. Anyone pushing boundaries is worth my time researching.



I got told about 4/4.5 months, which would make it February. But I'm not in a hurry really, it gets here when it gets here. 
Same reason I ordered one: I like supporting builders who think outside the (wooden) box.

EDIT 8th Jan: just got some progress pics! Good comm from Aristides so far, real happy with progress and process.


----------



## HexaneLake (Jan 8, 2016)

Well Aristides recently just finished their whole NAMM lineup from scratch that they started towards the end of last year. So that has taken priority over everything. I was quoted around 5 months but to expect longer in consideration of the NAMM builds. 
But I would say I have been receiving updates every two weeks or maybe a bit longer. Most of our early conversations were pretty long too.


He seems like the kind of dude that if you hit him up about it he wouldn't mind.


----------



## pott (Jan 8, 2016)

Very true. Stand up experience so far with Pascal. Makes me regret no longer living in the Netherlands, would love to buy him a beer!


----------



## HexaneLake (Jan 13, 2016)

Another update:

Final prep for paint is being finished, and...






My Flibjibitz McNastytown pups have arrived.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jan 14, 2016)

I love how they send you personalised in-progress photos! Top notch service and clearly they are very passionate guitar lovers/builders as well.


----------



## lewis (Jan 14, 2016)

wootsmitty said:


> Another update:
> 
> Final prep for paint is being finished, and...
> 
> ...



Haha Bareknuckle and Lundgren?  jesus


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 1, 2016)

Paint is done!

Looks insane.. Really love how the lighting affects what you see also the overall pearlescent-metallic sheen it carries. And dose inlays doe!!!!!!!!





















Can't wait to see it in person really.


----------



## exo (Feb 1, 2016)

Keeps looking better and better!


----------



## yellowshiva (Feb 2, 2016)

looks gorgeous


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 2, 2016)

That finish is just spectacular, hopefully Aristides can make it a permanent option.


----------



## narad (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks really nice!

(Of course it's a permanent option, right? It's a custom guitar)


----------



## TamanShud (Feb 3, 2016)

That's gonna look so good when the light hits it. Now that they announced the fanned 8 at NAMM my Aristides GAS is through the roof.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey! I'm pretty sure this is yours! It's on their instagram page
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBUySMwiynE/


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah, think I'll confiscate that one.


----------



## Volteau (Feb 3, 2016)

wootsmitty said:


> I have been considering asking to get a marble finish done with this color.
> 
> How do we all feel about that? lol
> 
> ...



Dude, that marble... yes...

Greek name + Greek Marble sculptures = Aristides Guitars


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 4, 2016)

All of the goodies getting installed!











May be a NGD in a month or so..


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 4, 2016)

I still get a chub when I look at the 080 inlays. I've never been a fan of fretboard markers, so its more of an aesthetic thing.

Phantom Ninjlays.


That was Pascals idea btw.


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 5, 2016)

Here is a photo of the newly powder-coated tone block!






The first trial was anodized I believe, but they didnt withstand the durability tests Aristides ran. I think it looks miles better (matches Hipshot perfectly!). Also I'm curious about the tone of this monster now.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 5, 2016)

This guitar is making me lust hard for an 080 of my own


----------



## kengtin (Feb 5, 2016)

WOW, it was a pleasure going through this thread. If there's something I appreciate more than a awesome product, is an awesome service and it seems you're getting such right there!

Congrats! I might go for one one of these days


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 15, 2016)

IT'S DONE.
















Unbelievable finish. *please arrive in one piece* lol


----------



## mperrotti34 (Feb 15, 2016)

wow! that thing looks incredible


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 15, 2016)

DUDE! That turned out more spectacularly than I would've thought!


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 15, 2016)

A++++++++++


----------



## cult (Feb 16, 2016)

Damn hot.
I want one, badly.


----------



## Slaeyer (Feb 16, 2016)

That looks like a beast.
I'm looking forward to your NGD and some more guitarp0rn


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2016)

Equal parts guitar and spaceship.


----------



## wigger (Feb 18, 2016)

It looks really amazing!


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks incredible. Please do a sound clip for your NGD!


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 18, 2016)

Love that finish!


----------



## BigViolin (Feb 18, 2016)

So, SO sick! Congrats!


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 19, 2016)

I will definitely do a video or 2 for it so hang tight!


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 19, 2016)

That finish is killer


----------



## tofumannen (Feb 25, 2016)

Darn!! Totally beautiful man


----------



## chaneisa (Mar 5, 2016)

Matte Marble was for sure the way to go. Looks killer. If I had the money, an 070 would be on of my first investments.


----------



## chaneisa (Mar 5, 2016)

Also, how much did this end up costing you, after custom options and VAT?


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 5, 2016)

Just around 3200 USD.


----------



## metale (Mar 7, 2016)

Has it arrived? I'm dieing for more pics.


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes! It is here.

I will be taking some new photos of it as soon as we get some sunshine up here in San Francisco!


----------



## metale (Mar 8, 2016)

Cool! Also, how is that finish achieved? Is it kind of swirled?


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 8, 2016)

Im not 100% sure as I did not ask, but it looks as if it is done in layers. Im guessing they start with the base color, then a 2nd layer of base color mixed with a metallic/pearlescent additive applied with a plastic bag or something.


----------



## narad (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not sure about their entire paint process, but this type of thing is typically achieved by adding a marbelizing agent to the paint. Quite common in custom bike shops.


----------



## dhgrind (Mar 8, 2016)

How do you like the control layout ? is it too close or jumbled at all ?


----------



## SDMFVan (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm not sure how Aristides does it, but PRS uses a latex glove to do their marble finishes.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm digging the Aristides stuff more and more every time I see one.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2016)

I didn't know they were that affordable; I was expecting in the ~5k+ range for them.. Might have to keep it open as an option on a future build.. And to think, I almost just dropped $3200 US on a Kiesel (combed it back to $2100 without fancy tops) when I could have an Aristides for the same price...


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jun 30, 2016)

I've always been interested in an Aristides build and this thread was amazing. Would love to see a video this axe in action.


----------

